# WoW Tanzstile und wo kommen Sie her?



## Hazìnnùor (24. Juni 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk


----------



## Jack Sparrow (25. Juni 2007)

lol is ja ma ein geil gemachtes vid....den Nachtelfinnen und Blutelfinnen dancestyle find ich immernoch am besten.....XD
Aber das mit dem Draenei und Tauren hab ich mich abgelacht XD


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2007)

lol nice 

_cant`t touch this_ xD


----------



## Jazira (25. Juni 2007)

*lol*Echt gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu hab ich auch noch ein gutes Video ~>klick<~


----------



## Bhargra (26. Juni 2007)

lol ;D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Echt toll gemacht,,


----------



## _Trident_ (26. Juni 2007)

Sind ja lustige clips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss das der Troll Capoeira tanzt  Capoeira RL Capoeira WoW


----------



## leorc (26. September 2007)

Hier is nochmal ein solches video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBxWE_U7x2w...ted&search=


----------



## ^Mike.S (26. September 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es euch geht aber das Video kenne ich schon ewig, kamm schon zu BC-Beta Zeiten raus...


----------



## Rhavn (27. September 2007)

^Mike.S schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es euch geht aber das Video kenne ich schon ewig, kamm schon zu BC-Beta Zeiten raus...



GZ... -.-

Ich finds auch sehr geilo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Lied beim Draenei heißt? Das hat mal wirklich... Stil...

Eine Sache stört mich ganz gewaltig: Hatte eigentlich auf krankes Metalgerappel gewartet, aber keine Untoten zu sehen! Verdammt...

LG


----------



## Maighdlin (27. September 2007)

Hi zusammen!

Naja..alt, aber für die, die es nicht kennen, schon sehenswert..*

Metalgerappel? *lach Damit kann ich nicht dienen, aber Hardrock ala Motörhead:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0oQ9YSnir0 


Viel Spass

Sían
Maighdlin


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2007)

Alizee is so freakin' hot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Rhavn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Lied beim Draenei heißt? Das hat mal wirklich... Stil...



1: Saturday Night Fever
(The music used in 'Saturday Night Fever' is BeeGees- You Should be Dancing.)
2: MC Hammer- Cant Touch This
3: Chubby Checker- The Twist
4: Alizee- J'en Ai Marre
5: Napoleon Dynamite
(The music used in 'Napoleon Dynamite' is Jamiroquai- Canned Heat.)
*6: Daler Mehndi- Tunak Tunak Tun*
7: Chris Farley Chippendales sketch
(The music used in this sketch is Loverboy- Working for the weekend.)
8: Britney Spears- Toxic (dance routine)
9: Michigan J. Frog
10:Riverdance
11:Michael Jackson: Billie Jean
12: Peanut Butter Jelly Time

Hättest dir nur mal den Kommentar des Uploaders anschauen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir mal die "Mühe" gemacht und das komplette Video gesucht. 

Folgst du Link
Folgst du Link ohne Untertitel


----------



## Wagga (30. September 2007)

Das Video ist echt gut gemacht und sehr unterhaltsam, außerdem weiß man nun woher die Tänze kommen.

MFG, Wagga


----------

